# Seresto collars



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Seresto collars were on sale so I bought some for the dogs . Anyone else use them? I've read whatever studies are available (they seem to have done a bunch) so I feel the product is reasonably safe. But any personal experiences? Any odd little quirks about how to fit the collars or anything? How effective has it been for you? 

Also, has anybody tried Seresto for their cats? My mom bought it for her cats (they're flea magnets, I don't know why. . .my cats rarely have fleas) and my cat forum has not been helpful on the subject.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a seresto on my cat right now. I try to keep him indoors most of the time, he did escape for several hours today, dang door dasher. The only area it doesn't protect the cat from ticks is their, er, behind-hole. I pull ticks off there frequently, otherwise haven't seen any on him. I used it all last year as well and no issues with it.

I also used it on the dogs all last year, this year I'm trying advantix instead, and having to put it on every 3 weeks. Might bump it up to every 2 weeks. It's just not got any 'staying' power and I pulled 7 ticks off my bichon and 4 off my poodle today  Grr. I HATE ticks. Filthy disease carrying disgusting things!!

I read some reviews on Seresto and people are freaking out about the warnings, like 'don't let your kid play with the collar' and don't let the dog sleep in the bed with you, especially children. Well I don't let them sleep in our beds because of the horrendous tick issue we have here, they have their own place in the 4 season room. Also, the kids hug and pet the dogs all the time with no issues. Dogs didn't get lethargic or itchy at all like some of the reviews said. 

I like 'em. going to switch back to them once the Advantix is used up, 2-3 more applications (depending on the dog). Much more continuous protection, no waxing and waning cycle with the topicals.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I read the reviews saying that the papers say not to let the dogs sleep in the human bed while wearing the collars. . .and then I got my collars and read every single word in the papers and they don't say that anywhere. So I'm confused. Maybe they used to say that? And the other warnings are so mild---"don't let your kid put this in his mouth". Duh. So I'm not concerned, and my dogs don't sleep in my bed anyway.

My mom's cats don't have a big problem with ticks, but ugh the fleas just don't stop. And spot-ons only seem to mildly inconvenience the fleas for a week. So hopefully the continuous protection of the collars will do the trick.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

just got my collars today, so I have no input on the collars just yet. 
Hoping they work.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

My three Labs have had Soresto collars on for almost a month now. I have noticed no health effects. They sleep on my bed and I have not been effected either.
Zero ticks. (I've only seen the Lone Star tick here, but it is very abundant.)
Not so good on the flea control.
But we're in a horrid region for fleas and nothing seems to work very well.
My dogs wear leather collars, and have shown no inclination to bite one another's Soresto collar, though they do sometimes grab one another by the leather collar.
I am pretty convinced that modern plastics technology has gotten it down in terms of plastics that deliver a slow release when in contact with skin . .. so health risks are mostly (1) if your dog happens to be sensitive to the chemical being delivered or (2) if your dog or child ends out chewing on the stuff.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

sandgrubber said:


> I am pretty convinced that modern plastics technology has gotten it down in terms of plastics that deliver a slow release when in contact with skin . .. so health risks are mostly (1) if your dog happens to be sensitive to the chemical being delivered or (2) if your dog or child ends out chewing on the stuff.


Thx sandgrubber thats helpful information (many of us I think can still remember those yucky plastic collars of yore the kind that you rip open the foil package, and a mini explosion of flea/tick powder hits your face, Uck)....
I too have heard had good things about these seresto collars(for now heartworm meds and frontline plus works though, its pretty hot and dry around here and I do sprinkle DE around the yard and house, we have chickens too and this keeps outside bugs-ants/fleas- down, you can buy DE in 50# bags at the feedstore for pretty cheap)...
one thing to remember though with small kids- they are likely to do almost anything - I remember being at the vet with our new kitten and he was giving me a funny look and I looked down to see my 6 yr old was sucking on the kittens paws (just being a kid, so delighted with her new pet)- so yeah I would worry about a small child doing something...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've switched to Seresto and I have no complaints. Haven't seen a single flea or tick and I haven't died despite sleeping in the same bed with Kabota and touching the collar all the time while petting and grooming him. I mean, I practice good hygiene and wash my hands before eating/cooking and after using the bathroom, but I am touching that collar a lot.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well guess who just got $15 off seresto collars in my email! Well thats good marketing I guess, maybe I will have to check them out when we get out today...


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like these collars. Use them on my moms dog she lives in a forest. always has ticks with every product we have tried. not a single tick or flea with the collar. very pleased.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've heard good things about them. If I didn't have neck-grabbing wrestlers I would try them for sure.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

sassafras said:


> I've heard good things about them. If I didn't have neck-grabbing wrestlers I would try them for sure.


My three are serious neck grabbers. I have yet to see one of them grab the Soresto, though the puppy occasionally goes for the leather collar. I suspect they are not nice to bite.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well this has been the longest with No ticks for us and we have 3 indoor outdoor cats too- nothing on nobody- not even fleas....(the one dog that comes down to SF with me got one treatment for fleas since the downstairs neighbors dogs are always infested)-
I think its doubling the size (almost tripling it) of our poultry flock, they free range, DH keeping the areas around the house mowed supershort, and finally getting a fence up so the goats stay in the back pasture to eat down the brush- they prefer brush eating...also DE spread out in the chicken yard (its mostly dirt, they dust bathe there then go out under the fence to range).. and coop.....more for fleas and mites and things like that but every little thing seems to help...

Holding off tick stuff for now (maybe collars for when we go camping in July)...


----------

